# Foster kitten



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

What an eventful couple days I've had  my aunt found an abandoned kitten in a parking lot, and of course she took him in because he was so darn cute! She couldn't keep him, so we took him in. His name is Ozzy. 
Unfortunately, he doesn't like dogs  We have 2 dogs so I started advertising and he's meeting his potential new mommy tomorrow!
Just thought I'd share what I've been up to, and a few pictures because he's precious. I so wish we could keep him 








My mom holding him, for scale 
















He's about 10 weeks and just absolutely darling! He is a polydactyl, meaning he has 6 toes on each paw


----------



## Greyjoy (Apr 28, 2016)

Awww he's precious, I love extra-toes on kitties. Best of luck !


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute Morgan . He is just adorable! Best of luck finding a great new home for him.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awww he's so adorable  I'm so glad you and your aunt took him in and cared for him and I'm wishing the very best for his future - hopefully you'll find a great new home for him soon


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*He is super precious! I'm sure his "potential" new Mommy is going to fall in love with the little fellow at first sight!

Blessings to you for fostering him and finding him a safe and loving home. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is so adorable!  

I adore black cats  I'm glad you're finding a new loving home for him so he can live his life spoiled!  

I agree--if his new mum doesn't fall in love the second she lays eyes on him, she might have to have her eyes checked :laughing:

Keep us posted on this little fellow! :fingerx:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm very glad your aunt has managed to rescue the little fellow and you are taking care of him till he meets his new family. :thumbsup:
Your little foster kitten is absolutely precious! 
Best of luck with Ozzy's potential adoption today!


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all! He certainly is one of the cutest cats I've had the pleasure of fostering (and I've fostered strays for several years now!)
Part of me wishes she won't like him, so I have an excuse to keep him  but I know a new home will be best for the little guy! He's such a little lovebug, even though he woke me up at 3am today chewing on my nose!


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Ozzy's new mommy came today and as soon as she saw him she fell in love  no surprise there. I'm a bit sad, I grew to love the little guy. But I'm happy he'll be an only child  he'll be spoiled!
We exchanged phone numbers so I'll still receive pictures and updates as he grows. All in all, a great experience


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad that Ozzy's new Mommy is already in love with him.
He is certainly one cute little fellow.

It's great that you'll be able to get some pictures and updates about him. You did a wonderful thing in ensuring he was safe and finding him a loving home where he can receive the attention he deserves.

Karma to you for your kindness!*


----------



## Evemarine (May 31, 2016)

Such a handsome kitty! Well done


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad everything went well and the kitten went to a good home where he will have the love and undivided attention from his new family!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Morgan, this was an amazing thread to find! I about teared up a bit when his new mommy came to get him,  Good for you for taking in the little guy while he waited for a permanent home! And I may be a little biased, but I also adore black cats. They have a certain elegance to them, lol. Karma to you for being so sweet and kind to this little fellow.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Aww, great job of caring for that little guy and finding him a lovely new home.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad the little kitten found a new loving home where he will be cherished and spoiled  

Very well done and it made my day to read this :hug:


----------

